
Why is the media suppressing information on Hydroxychloroquine’s effectiveness? - eloff
https://usagag.com/why-is-the-media-suppressing-information-about-hydroxychloroquines-effectiveness-against-covid-19/
======
wtt604
51 studies show good results. How many show bad results?

Drs in Brazil gave large doses... of what size???

Veterans with preexisting conditions, ok, so if it doesn't do any good for
people with preexisting conditions, then what good is it?? This kind of
selective BS is incredibly bad, always and especially right now!

------
dang
You probably need to find a less politicized source or the discussion will
just decompose along political lines. It probably will anyway, but if the
article is somehow more neutral, at least there's a chance.

------
dekhn
The media is not suppressing information on hydroxycloroquine's effectiveness
(specifically for COVID). I read this article and it looks like right wing
propaganda, not scientifically factual information.

I think one of the problems is that non-experts (in human biomedicine) don't
have the education to read and evaluate a collection of medical studies and
sift the BS from the quality.

